# So what will you do?



## JJ Grandits

The illegitimate Biden administration is going to go hog wild on gun control. If, probably by executive order, but with complete backing of his party, they want total registration of all firearms, what will you do?
Major fines a stiff prison sentences plus a felony conviction if you disobey.
Here in the Great Socialist State Of New York we are always teetering on that edge.
Now there are records in various gun shops listing the firearms I've purchased. But there is no record of firearms bought off friends, inherited, or were given as gifts.
It is estimated that of all firearms in existence in the world 80% are in the hands of American citizens.
Do we flatly refuse?
Put up a a token acceptance but hide the rest? As a student of history we all know were this will eventually go. We are in very dangerous times right now.
What are you thoughts on this hypothetical situation?
Can America survive?


----------



## Rchickenlady

Something we may have to consider sooner...... if martial law happens, will legal registered guns be seized from us? I was trying to find out more about martial law, and another forum came up. One thing was that after Katrina, over 1,000 legally registered guns were seized, not as a result of violence or abuse, but as I read it, for safety. I wonder if those people got their guns back after? 
I don’t think our local LEO would enforce unreasonable laws. But, definitely something to decide before it becomes an issue. And I don’t think ‘I lost it or it fell in the lake last summer’ will cut it for known items.
Stinks. What are you going to do when there’s a knock at the door in the middle of the night and there’s a search? Hard not to leave a trail these days for anything.... Hard, but not impossible. Definitely something to consider, the sooner the better.


----------



## GTX63

The social media platform Parler had 1.5 millions downloads just last Saturday alone.
Amazon owned the servers they used, and together with google and twitter deplatformed them yesterday. They are "poof".
Godaddy booted arf.com. This is a large and well known firearm forum going since the 90s.
SecondCityCob, a site run by Chicago area police officers has been bumped as well.


----------



## CKelly78z

All of my guns were lost in an unfortunate deep sea fishing trip accident...nothing to see here !


----------



## 67drake

I don’t know. Another reason to sit home and worry about hypothetical BS. I don’t have the time. 
Same as when they wanted you to register for the draft back when I was a kid. “They’ll come and arrest you if you don’t “. 
Someone knocks on my door in the middle of the night they better have a good reason, or they’ll get the same reception anyone else would. 
In Illinois you were supposed to register your guns as far as I remember. I never did when I lived there, neither did anyone I know.


----------



## wkndwrnch

Ok," IF" I decided to create a paper trail to not own large capacity weapons anymore. Would taking a loss at a gun store start to create that paper trail?


----------



## PaLady

No one can seize weapons by executive order. It has to go before the SCOTUS, as a Constitutional right. That being said, we've seen first hand how much the SCOTUS can be trusted these days, so who knows.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

scotus generally won't actually act until it has happened and is contested.

Mass Non compliance is already happening in some states that have been pushed to the edge CA thinks it has only registered 5% of "assault weapons" same for NY. 

about 85% of ILL counties went second amendment sanctuary status in 2019

the county second amendment sanctuary resolutions are making progress this is a statement by the county board that they do not wish to uphold unconstitutional law not have any plans to fund such invasions of the peoples rights.

it very much comes down to an enforcement issue the Fed doesn't have the manpower to enforce, they intend on relying on the local PD and Sherriff to do their dirty work.

local police choose not to enforce laws every day they work on a budget same as everyone else they put their manpower where it does the best good for the safety of the community.


----------



## Danaus29

I wonder what happened to the records held by gun shops that have gone out of business?

One gun shop owner I know of has changed computer systems 3 times since opening their business. Each time their records somehow got purged by the computer updates, no backwards compatible programs, lost "cloud" host etc. 

If Sam's Club can't keep my tire warranty records for 6 months I sure hope my gun shop owners have the same problem.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Danaus29 said:


> I wonder what happened to the records held by gun shops that have gone out of business?


They're required to send their records to BATF when their dealer license expires.



> One gun shop owner I know of has changed computer systems 3 times since opening their business. Each time their records somehow got purged by the computer updates, no backwards compatible programs, lost "cloud" host etc.


If that's true, he really should be keeping quiet about it. If the wrong bureaucrat hears about it and wants a convenient target, he could have a major problem. Bureaucrats with more power than honesty can do an incredible amount of damage to innocent people.


----------



## Danaus29

And yet the agencies that are supposed to report banned people to the feds just don't report and never face penalties. And they wonder why the system is broken and the citizens are up in arms about requiring background checks on private sales. I was just reading about Ohio courts and their backlog of case reporting.


----------



## todd_xxxx

A hole in the ground, a good grease, and some large PVC pipe may be a good investment.


----------



## Danaus29

Lay some fence and old aluminum pie plates over the hole and it just might work.


----------



## todd_xxxx

Danaus29 said:


> Lay some fence and old aluminum pie plates over the hole and it just might work.


I have 80 acres. I'm counting on them not searching the whole thing.


----------



## weaselfire

There are more guns on my block than are owned by the County sheriff. 

Jeff


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

they are required to send any records of whats left of the records that are Less than 20 years old to the ATF.

interesting thing is it seems like a lot of coastal dealers keep their cardboard boxes full of records on the bottom shelf.

after every hurricane many boxes of wet and molding records are turned over to the ATF freeing the dealers of the liability of keeping them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Danaus29 said:


> And yet the agencies that are supposed to report banned people to the feds just don't report and never face penalties. And they wonder why the system is broken and the citizens are up in arms about requiring background checks on private sales. I was just reading about Ohio courts and their backlog of case reporting.


this is a repeated problem

anything you the government says they can do for your oh trust us we have your back , their promises are garbage. they way over sell and under deliver , a lot of the people who purchased guns then went on to kill numerous people should have been prohibited yet due to complacency in reporting were given a green light on their purchase.

what good is your list if it only abuses the law abiding and does nothing to prevent the criminal.


----------



## Hiro

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what good is your list if it only abuses the law abiding and does nothing to prevent the criminal.


Perhaps it is intentional incompetence for a purpose.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Hiro said:


> Perhaps it is intentional incompetence for a purpose.


you certainly wonder , fail , ask for more liberties , more info a more extensive process and most importantly MORE POWER , if you only have these things your agency can make all safe. people buy the lie and it perpetuates.

governments answer is always Bigger government


----------



## bamabear44

Don't buy at a pawn, gun shop, buy from other people, our local flea market has guys that sell guns there all the time...


----------



## Fishindude

When you buy a gun, you fill out the federal paperwork and they gun shop either calls in or gets on the internet, sends in your info to make sure you are safe to purchase a gun. If you check out, they sell you the gun. It's up to the gun shop to retain the paperwork and I'm not sure how long they have to retain it? It's also quite obvious that many gun shop owners are marginal business people, so their handling of paperwork and records is probably pretty sketchy. A detective PD buddy of mine tells me it's pretty tough to actually trace a gun by serial numbers, since all the records are retained by the gun shops. Having said that, chances are slim that the authorities would be able to go to some central database and determine what guns everyone has.

And don't forget about all the private transactions. It's completely legal in most states to sell, give away, or barter a gun to anyone you want without any paperwork. There are millions of these transactions. There are also millions of guns in private hands that were sold way before any of the paperwork and background check stuff ever became necessary.

Rounding up guns would be a nightmare job and very dangerous for local law enforcement and the majority of these LEOs are pro gun, pro 2nd Amendment guys anyway that won't want anything to do with such a chore. I'm really not too fearful of this ever happening.

What does worry me is that the federal government will start implementing goofy new taxes and regs that make it more costly and difficult to purchase certain firearms, components and ammunition. They may also try to outlaw things like high capacity mags, AR style semi autos, etc.? No matter if you like them or not, we should all join the and support either the NRA or the Gun Owners of America. They do a lot of stuff in Washington to help up retain our gun ownership 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Fishindude said:


> When you buy a gun, you fill out the federal paperwork and they gun shop either calls in or gets on the internet, sends in your info to make sure you are safe to purchase a gun. If you check out, they sell you the gun. It's up to the gun shop to retain the paperwork and I'm not sure how long they have to retain it? It's also quite obvious that many gun shop owners are marginal business people, so their handling of paperwork and records is probably pretty sketchy. A detective PD buddy of mine tells me it's pretty tough to actually trace a gun by serial numbers, since all the records are retained by the gun shops. Having said that, chances are slim that the authorities would be able to go to some central database and determine what guns everyone has.
> 
> And don't forget about all the private transactions. It's completely legal in most states to sell, give away, or barter a gun to anyone you want without any paperwork. There are millions of these transactions. There are also millions of guns in private hands that were sold way before any of the paperwork and background check stuff ever became necessary.
> 
> Rounding up guns would be a nightmare job and very dangerous for local law enforcement and the majority of these LEOs are pro gun, pro 2nd Amendment guys anyway that won't want anything to do with such a chore. I'm really not too fearful of this ever happening.
> 
> What does worry me is that the federal government will start implementing goofy new taxes and regs that make it more costly and difficult to purchase certain firearms, components and ammunition. They may also try to outlaw things like high capacity mags, AR style semi autos, etc.? No matter if you like them or not, we should all join the and support either the NRA or the Gun Owners of America. They do a lot of stuff in Washington to help up retain our gun ownership 2nd amendment rights.



for every reason that you mentioned is exactly why "people" in power want to make changes so that every gun gets registered into a database , they will start with every gun needing a background check this creates a paper trail even if a poor one.

the sad part is TV has the masses convinced such a database both already exists and work. Canada tried for 20 years and wasted billions of dollars registering every gun to every owner and requiring storage conditions. it doesn't work the people who follow laws already don't break the ones they are worried about , like don't murder , don't hold up convenience stores.

however the powers that be are working on keeping in-power and not actually worried about public safety , they use public safety as the excuse but their actions show their goals to be disingenuous.


----------



## todd_xxxx

Fishindude said:


> What does worry me is that the federal government will start implementing goofy new taxes and regs that make it more costly and difficult to purchase certain firearms, components and ammunition. They may also try to outlaw things like high capacity mags, AR style semi autos, etc.?


This. Exactly.


----------



## GTX63

Like cigarettes and alcohol, the government knows they cannot eliminate them so they tax and regulate them. It is and always was about money. Not public health or safety.
Firearms are no different.


----------



## Vjk

GTX63 said:


> The social media platform Parler had 1.5 millions downloads just last Saturday alone.
> Amazon owned the servers they used, and together with google and twitter deplatformed them yesterday. They are "poof".


I don't doubt Parler will find a new server. Nevertheless I cancelled my Amazon Prime and all subscriptions as well as deleted all the billing and address info. Anyone who stays with Amazon is supporting China Joe and the CCP. 
I also deleted my Firefox and Chrome browsers and moved to Brave for the same reason.I use Duckduckgo as my search engine. 
I'm in the process of switching to Protonmail and will kill my gmail once I'm comfortable with Protonmail.
I also don't buy any product with a sports logo on it. Actually, generics work just fine for me anyway.


----------



## GTX63

Gab is another up and coming media platform that has been so overwhelmed by facebook twitter refugees that the site has slowed way down.
It is almost humorous that if you look up the Parler and Gab discriptions on Wikipedia, they are considered alt right, loaded with conspiracy theorists, skin heads, neo nazis and extremist groups. I have found none of those during my experience. I found some homesteading groups. However,skin heads are about like being offended, if I'm not looking for it I usually don't find it.
https://gab.com/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Wisconsin Carry moved to Mewe to replace facebook when FB deleted the account of the CEO of Wisconsin Carry so he could no longer admin it.


----------



## JJ Grandits

I believe that the upcoming administration will have no qualms about the abuse of power. Especially with their media propaganda machine.
At the slightest disagreement you will be labeled as a Right Wing racist anarchists.
And remember, without ammunition A firearm is just a pretty stick.
I did a little inventory the other day and figured out that for the amount of hunting I do, I have a lifetime supply.
Where I burn it up is target shooting.
What I use in .22's for an entire season of squirrel hunting gets burned up in maybe five or ten minutes on the range.
Its not unusual to come home from work and knock off 50 or 60 rounds on my pistol range several times a week.
The price of ammo is very restrictive right now do to increased demand.
So what if they add a buck a bullet tax on top?
Not a far fetched idea for a dictatorship in the making.
A bill was proposed in NY ( from the NYC area) that you could only purchase per month the amount of ammunition your firearm would hold.
As I shoot trap with a sxs it would take 13 months to accumulate enough ammo for one round of trap.
Guess those hundred bird shoots get farther and farther apart.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

part of what is so ridiculous is a criminal only needs what the gun holds. whatever it holds they are good to commit acts against others.

the truth that no matter how you abuse your citizens it will never keep criminals from being criminals. just becomes more apparent every day


----------



## todd_xxxx

JJ Grandits said:


> So what if they add a buck a bullet tax on top?


A buck a bullet would suck, but be manageable. Then I read this "In support of the government’s buyback program, i.e., the carrot, Biden has added a gun tax for anyone who wishes to keep their rifles and high-capacity magazines. If you want to avoid the buyback and keep your guns and high-capacity (greater than ten rounds) magazine, you would have to register both under the National Firearms Act, which triggers a $200 tax for each rifle and magazine—the stick. The stick behind the stick is a penalty of up to ten years in federal prison and a $10,000 fine. Registration involves filling out a thirteen-page registration form and providing fingerprints and a photograph of yourself. " If that is passed, and it may very well be now that the Senate was lost to the Democrats, that the tax could added to ammunition as well.


----------



## GTX63

todd_xxxx said:


> A buck a bullet would suck, but be manageable.


That isn't doable for the lower class.
That becomes comparable to a poll tax without the name.


----------



## todd_xxxx

GTX63 said:


> That isn't doable for the lower class.
> That becomes comparable to a poll tax without the name.


I get it. I'm just saying it can, and probably will be, a lot worse than that.


----------



## Danaus29

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> this is a repeated problem
> 
> anything you the government says they can do for your oh trust us we have your back , their promises are garbage. they way over sell and under deliver , a lot of the people who purchased guns then went on to kill numerous people should have been prohibited yet due to complacency in reporting were given a green light on their purchase.
> 
> what good is your list if it only abuses the law abiding and does nothing to prevent the criminal.


I wish I could like this 20 times.


----------



## Danaus29

A buck a bullet tax would be hard on me. I shot 22 raccoons last year. I could save quite a bit of ammo if the pest control person that keeps dropping them off out here was in jail.


----------



## Wolf mom

Todd got it. 

Lyin' Biden is going to do a run around the Second Amendment by taxing everything guns. Not just a one time tax, but yearly. Sure you can have guns - but like everything lately, only the rich will be able to afford them.


----------



## Shrek

Posted 1/13/21 8:09 PM CST

I figure to do the same as I did during the Clinton and Obama years and respond to what the administrations and Congress try to push as it develops.

Throughout the past 40 years all U.S. politicians have been aware that the "largest standing armed force " in the U.S. are the private citizens who legally own firearms for sporting and home defense , that the majority of law enforcement supports legal citizen firearm ownership.

The politicians also know that the citizens who legally own firearms and the LEOs who support their right to do so all vote and have the politicians jobs in their hands at the voting booth.


----------



## Danaus29

Jan 13, 2021

Yes, voting is an option. But when your choices are between Guns R Dumb and Gun Owners R Dumber and the vast majority are brainwashed to believe guns=bad it's a losing proposition.


----------



## JJ Grandits

It's all "common sense" gun control.
I think I would rather spend a couple of grand on a gun rights group than a couple of grand on some damn license.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc

Danaus29 said:


> A buck a bullet tax would be hard on me. I shot 22 raccoons last year. I could save quite a bit of ammo if the pest control person that keeps dropping them off out here was in jail.


Maybe your going after the wrong varmint...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Danaus29 said:


> A buck a bullet tax would be hard on me. I shot 22 raccoons last year. I could save quite a bit of ammo if the pest control person that keeps dropping them off out here was in jail.


if you have seen it , and especially if you have it on video you should call your warden and inform him/her of this.

if the warden does nothing more than call him and give him a warning. if it stops it is worth it.


----------



## Danaus29

I never saw anyone dropping them off. But you don't get 20 young, desperately hungry raccoons showing up on your doorstep within one month under natural circumstances.

Yes, I am going after the wrong varmint. If I see a bunch of youngsters again this year I will be more active in investigating the situation.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

30 in 7 days and I have no doubt they were all natural

the farm I help at has a small patch of woods near the barns and house big old maples it is a mile north or south of open field to the ridge where the tree line is.

plenty of big den trees in this small patch of woods 

a creek 3/4 mile away

but with hundreds of chickens the ***** can smell it a mile away or more and are attracted to this area the sows spend the winter in the den trees often and with feed near by have good size litters

it was about 4 cubs to a sow in our catch we had a few possum also

no one at the farm ever saw the sows just cubs running about during the day

trap early and trap often a half dozen DPs and you can clean a lot of **** out


----------



## wkndwrnch

Create a paper trail ending my ownership of all my registered guns. Buy from local private individuals,leaving no paper trail.


----------



## Danaus29

Jan 14, 2021

Re; raccoon
I have been trapping them for 20 years in this little area. Started the first year we had ducks. Got 25 that year, which was the most I ever got. Since we put up the security cameras I get to see when and where they are roaming. I have seen mothers with youngsters quite often, but never before that many youngsters with out mom around, not even when they were in the trap and crying.

Not sure how to dispose of raccoons without shooting them. I would have to spend big $$$ on gas to drop them off in DC.


----------



## GTX63

Danaus29 said:


> Jan 14, 2021
> Not sure how to dispose of raccoons without shooting them. I would have to spend big $$$ on gas to drop them off in DC.


Priority Mail.


----------



## Danaus29

GTX63 said:


> Priority Mail.


Snort, snort. ROTFLMAO
I think they could use a few chipmunks too.


----------



## TooGrizzlyToBear

Rchickenlady said:


> Something we may have to consider sooner...... if martial law happens, will legal registered guns be seized from us? I was trying to find out more about martial law, and another forum came up. One thing was that after Katrina, over 1,000 legally registered guns were seized, not as a result of violence or abuse, but as I read it, for safety. I wonder if those people got their guns back after?
> I don’t think our local LEO would enforce unreasonable laws. But, definitely something to decide before it becomes an issue. And I don’t think ‘I lost it or it fell in the lake last summer’ will cut it for known items.
> Stinks. What are you going to do when there’s a knock at the door in the middle of the night and there’s a search? Hard not to leave a trail these days for anything.... Hard, but not impossible. Definitely something to consider, the sooner the better.


Every tyrannical mandate is executed in the name of “public safety”. That’s why this whole mask mandate grinds my gears.


----------



## TooGrizzlyToBear

67drake said:


> I don’t know. Another reason to sit home and worry about hypothetical BS. I don’t have the time.
> Same as when they wanted you to register for the draft back when I was a kid. “They’ll come and arrest you if you don’t “.
> Someone knocks on my door in the middle of the night they better have a good reason, or they’ll get the same reception anyone else would.
> In Illinois you were supposed to register your guns as far as I remember. I never did when I lived there, neither did anyone I know.


Without law enforcement, politicians are just grumpy rich people with bad ideas. The government is wholly unorganized; trying to get everyone, all 335,000,000 of us, to obey to something so wrong will be very difficult


----------



## TooGrizzlyToBear

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> scotus generally won't actually act until it has happened and is contested.
> 
> Mass Non compliance is already happening in some states that have been pushed to the edge CA thinks it has only registered 5% of "assault weapons" same for NY.
> 
> about 85% of ILL counties went second amendment sanctuary status in 2019
> 
> the county second amendment sanctuary resolutions are making progress this is a statement by the county board that they do not wish to uphold unconstitutional law not have any plans to fund such invasions of the peoples rights.
> 
> it very much comes down to an enforcement issue the Fed doesn't have the manpower to enforce, they intend on relying on the local PD and Sherriff to do their dirty work.
> 
> local police choose not to enforce laws every day they work on a budget same as everyone else they put their manpower where it does the best good for the safety of the community.


Yes yes yes


----------



## GTX63

TooGrizzlyToBear said:


> Every tyrannical mandate is executed in the name of “public safety”. That’s why this whole mask mandate grinds my gears.


Hard to argue with public safety. 
It shows you aren't a team player, concerned about others, you know, a problem citizen.


----------



## todd_xxxx

TooGrizzlyToBear said:


> Without law enforcement, politicians are just grumpy rich people with bad ideas. The government is wholly unorganized; trying to get everyone, all 335,000,000 of us, to obey to something so wrong will be very difficult


That's why I think they will just go the taxing route. It would be very hard to round up weapons or keep people from buying and selling them. Far easier to slap a $200 tax on ever ybox of shells and just wait it out.


----------



## GTX63

TooGrizzlyToBear said:


> Every tyrannical mandate is executed in the name of “public safety”. That’s why this whole mask mandate grinds my gears.


----------



## 67drake

“Change mask immediately is splashed with blood or body fluids”
My own, or someone else’s? Is sweat and/or moisture from your breath a body fluid?


----------



## Roy Gilbert

what a bunch or paranoid crap ... and BTW .. does the 2nd allow Joe citizen to go to the arms store and buy hand grenades and land mines


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

PaLady said:


> No one can seize weapons by executive order. It has to go before the SCOTUS, as a Constitutional right. That being said, we've seen first hand how much the SCOTUS can be trusted these days, so who knows.


The bidenharris administration and the House of Representatives do not seem to be too concerned about legal vs illegal, truth vs made up right now. I would not count on the law protecting US.


----------



## todd_xxxx

Roy Gilbert said:


> what a bunch or paranoid crap ... and BTW .. does the 2nd allow Joe citizen to go to the arms store and buy hand grenades and land mines


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## GTX63

I don’t think the second amendment mentions anything about a store.


----------



## Wolf mom

TooGrizzlyToBear said:


> *Every tyrannical mandate is executed in the name of “public safety”*. That’s why this whole mask mandate grinds my gears.


That's why they're called "bleeding heart liberals". Everything is for the children, for public safety, for you - what they neglect to say, is that it's because you're too stupid to think for yourself and we know better.


----------



## PaLady

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> The bidenharris administration and the House of Representatives do not seem to be too concerned about legal vs illegal, truth vs made up right now. I would not count on the law protecting US.


Nope...I agree. That's why we have the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Wolf mom

PaLady said:


> Nope...I agree. *That's why we have the 2nd Amendment. *


The second amendment isn't going to help you in the next 4 years - Biden and his crew are going to get around the 2nd Amendment by _taxing _everything guns - not only guns themselves _yearly,_ but also every accoutrement.
Guns and gun stuff bought through dealers will be taxed yearly making it impossible for the majority of people to own guns. Not buying new or through a dealer? That's OK - if you have a CCR permit or have had a background search done. - you are on the governments record as owning at least one gun. Gotta register your gun? It'll be taxed. Need bullets for that gun? They'll be taxed. It goes on and on...And don't think the tax will be pennies. Think what the reason for taxing is. To get around the 2nd Amendment!

We gotta wake up people - and I don't mean the "woke" crowd.


----------



## PaLady

Roy Gilbert said:


> what a bunch or paranoid crap ... and BTW .. does the 2nd allow Joe citizen to go to the arms store and buy hand grenades and land mines





Wolf mom said:


> The second amendment isn't going to help you in the next 4 years - Biden and his crew are going to get around the 2nd Amendment by _taxing _everything guns - not only guns themselves _yearly,_ but also every accoutrement.
> Guns and gun stuff bought through dealers will be taxed yearly making it impossible for the majority of people to own guns. Not buying new or through a dealer? That's OK - if you have a CCR permit or have had a background search done. - you are on the governments record as owning at least one gun. Gotta register your gun? It'll be taxed. Need bullets for that gun? They'll be taxed. It goes on and on...And don't think the tax will be pennies. Think what the reason for taxing is. To get around the 2nd Amendment!
> 
> We gotta wake up people - and I don't mean the "woke" crowd.


If people acquire illegal weapons now, why do you think that will change? And if people haven't stockpiled ammo by now, they never will. There is more than one way to throw off a tyrannical government. People will not be completely disarmed and that will be the surprise to the government.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

if we learned anything from the 1-6-2021 incident is that 1000 people armed with household items and rocks could take the US capitol in and hour.

I know the media is making that all sorts of things it wasn't 

let me state property damage of public property was wrong , there were other things there that were wrong, but right up till the first thing was broken or door breached , person hurt , that is the right of the people to regress grievances and assemble.

The PTB (powers that be) and the media if they don't fully grasp that they got a real awakening 1/6/21 they are scared. they must do everything they can to turn public opinion and tell people how they feel about this to keep it suppressed. I make a point of not watching to much media but what a propaganda campaign to discredit anyone who was even at the capitol. was there wrong , there was , is it even close to the scale of the summer riots in damage certainly not in dollars or lives and they billed that as peaceful protest.

go look at the tread "what else beer and guns have in common" read that report in the link and start to think about the similarities of the temperance movement and the anti gun movement.

you will likely start to see a path forward.


----------



## muleskinner2

JJ Grandits said:


> What are you thoughts on this hypothetical situation?


I believe this hypothetical situation has happened before, at a place called Lexington.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

muleskinner2 said:


> I believe this hypothetical situation has happened before, at a place called Lexington.


really more so at Concord the North Bridge

Men do not fire until fired upon but if they mean to have war let it begin here.

all morning the orders had been do not fire until fired upon.

at Lexington the men of Lexington were gathered on the green Major John Picairn shouted ' Throw down your arms ye villains and disperse damm you." Capt, Parker ordered his Men of the Lexington militia to disperse and do not fire. as they began to slowly dispurse a shot rang out.

given the casualties of the militia , vs those of the Regulars it was not the Militia who shot.

the numbers would be quite different at the north bridge


----------



## JJ Grandits

Meanwhile the Democrats a pooping bricks because people stood up to them in Washington.
They stole the election. Trump won and the Democrats lied and cheated to keep their wealth and power.
I know it, you know it, they know it,
the propaganda media knows it, everybody knows it.
The majority of American voters know the Democrats screwed them over.
Anyone going to forget?
Do the Democrats think that it will be business as usual?
We are in some interesting times.


----------



## GTX63

Anything seem out of place on this gal's rifle?


----------



## 67drake

I HOPE it was just stowed like that to prevent damage! You couldn’t even hold it the way it sits.


----------



## 67drake

I just asked one of my sons if he had ever seen that. He was a range instructor in USMC for awhile. He said nope, must be a national guard thing.


----------



## Hiro

GTX63 said:


> Anything seem out of place on this gal's rifle?
> View attachment 93299


The biggest problem that I have noticed on the DC security operation is the locks/check points are on the wrong side of the fence/city. If you want to contain criminals, you put the locks on the other side from their containment..


----------



## JJ Grandits

I guess that all depends on which side you think the criminals are.


----------



## Hiro

Make sure your back up crew is trained to current readiness requirements:


----------



## JJ Grandits

I'm good my son and my daughters are good.
Wife needs work.


----------



## Shrek

Posted 1/19/21 6:00 AM CST

If they tax ammunition too much, they will hurt the sort of but not really pardoned felons in some states who won't be getting warning shots anymore when they do between election home invasions as more home owners try to conserve ammunition by not wasting a warning shot.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Shrek said:


> Posted 1/19/21 6:00 AM CST
> 
> If they tax ammunition too much, they will hurt the sort of but not really pardoned felons in some states who won't be getting warning shots anymore when they do between election home invasions as more home owners try to conserve ammunition by not wasting a warning shot.


no warning shots ever , it makes a justifiable use of force not. or can
in cities and villages with a ordnance against shooting in town warning shots are illegal , you may only fire when you are using lethal force to stop eminent threat of death or great bodily harm. because preservation of your life is what makes the ordnance against shooting in town unconstitutional as it applies to you in that moment.
if you fire a warning shot , you need to call it a first round miss , you know that long heavy trigger pull you pulled the gun off target.

"officer , I feared for my life , I pulled up and fired , I only fired once and he turned and ran"


----------



## Danaus29

No warning shots here. If you break down my door and get in my house I reckon it's you or me. I don't plan on being the one leaving in a body bag.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Warning shots?
Where the heck did that concept come from?
Do you give a Deer a warning shot?
If I ever have to pull a firearm to protect myself or someone else there is no warning shot.
Jerk off Biden says to hit them in the leg.
I think three .45's in the chest work better.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

JJ Grandits said:


> Warning shots?
> Where the heck did that concept come from?
> Do you give a Deer a warning shot?
> If I ever have to pull a firearm to protect myself or someone else there is no warning shot.
> Jerk off Biden says to hit them in the leg.
> I think three .45's in the chest work better.


Biden first about 8 years ago said give 2 blasts from your double barrel in the air from outside your house if someone is trying to enter your home.
tactically you left your shelter then emptied the gun and legally in most any city or village making your self a criminal for firing not in self defense.

Biden also said you don't need to shoot an un-armed man with a knife leading millions to wonder if he knows what un-armed man means.

I suppose if the man had no arms as a double amputee and had a knife stuck in his chest he would be an un-armed man with a knife , he would probably not need shooting. that must have been the definition being used.


----------



## Danaus29

Pete, I still say he was trying to get his wife to commit suicide by secret service. He told his wife to step out on the balcony and fire off a shotgun.



https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/02/20/joe-biden-shotgun-advice-could-land-jill-biden-in-jail


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Danaus29 said:


> Pete, I still say he was trying to get his wife to commit suicide by secret service. He told his wife to step out on the balcony and fire off a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/02/20/joe-biden-shotgun-advice-could-land-jill-biden-in-jail


must have been a rough patch in the marriage and a second car accident would look bad.


----------



## TooGrizzlyToBear

Wolf mom said:


> The second amendment isn't going to help you in the next 4 years - Biden and his crew are going to get around the 2nd Amendment by _taxing _everything guns - not only guns themselves _yearly,_ but also every accoutrement.
> Guns and gun stuff bought through dealers will be taxed yearly making it impossible for the majority of people to own guns. Not buying new or through a dealer? That's OK - if you have a CCR permit or have had a background search done. - you are on the governments record as owning at least one gun. Gotta register your gun? It'll be taxed. Need bullets for that gun? They'll be taxed. It goes on and on...And don't think the tax will be pennies. Think what the reason for taxing is. To get around the 2nd Amendment!
> 
> We gotta wake up people - and I don't mean the "woke" crowd.


You’re 100% right. Illegitimate Beijing Biden will go through all the loop holes.


----------



## JJ Grandits

So, anyone check out HR5717?
30% tax on firearms, 50% tax on ammunition, a federal license to own a firearm.
And this is a Constitutional right?
I suppose we will also need a first Amendment license in order to attend church.
Maybe a federal permit to vote?
A special tax for a jury trial?
You get arrested and you better have your debit card if you want your Miranda rights.


----------



## Rchickenlady

JJ Grandits said:


> So, anyone check out HR5717?
> 30% tax on firearms, 50% tax on ammunition, a federal license to own a firearm.
> And this is a Constitutional right?
> I suppose we will also need a first Amendment license in order to attend church.
> Maybe a federal permit to vote?
> A special tax for a jury trial?
> You get arrested and you better have your debit card if you want your Miranda rights.


HR5717 died last time around. Yes, it’s back, being proposed again. Let’s hope it doesn’t make it but it would be the way they succeed at taking our freedoms. True change won’t start at the top, but at the bottom amongst the rank and file. It can be done.


----------



## Hiro

JJ Grandits said:


> So, anyone check out HR5717?
> 30% tax on firearms, 50% tax on ammunition, a federal license to own a firearm.
> And this is a Constitutional right?
> I suppose we will also need a first Amendment license in order to attend church.
> Maybe a federal permit to vote?
> A special tax for a jury trial?
> You get arrested and you better have your debit card if you want your Miranda rights.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

JJ Grandits said:


> Meanwhile the Democrats a pooping bricks because people stood up to them in Washington.
> They stole the election. Trump won and the Democrats lied and cheated to keep their wealth and power.
> I know it, you know it, they know it,
> the propaganda media knows it, everybody knows it.
> The majority of American voters know the Democrats screwed them over.
> Anyone going to forget?
> Do the Democrats think that it will be business as usual?
> We are in some interesting times.


I mean no direspect but you have it wrong. The democrat partei is not pooping themselves over January 6th, they see it as a gift that never stops giving. Like the corona, they can use this to what ever they want. All they have to say is "I'm afraid..."


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Hiro said:


> View attachment 93488
> View attachment 93488



"Only for the serfs" -Nancy P.


----------



## Vjk

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> I mean no direspect but you have it wrong. The democrat partei is not pooping themselves over January 6th, they see it as a gift that never stops giving. Like the corona, they can use this to what ever they want. All they have to say is "I'm afraid..."


1/6 was a perfect Reichstag moment. It was orchestrated by komrade Pelosi. The DC police opened the barriers and shepherded the crowd to the Capitol. The Capitol police opened the doors and waved everyone in. The person who smashed the outside window was identified as a BLM/Fascist operative. The people who were smashing the glass hallway doors were identified as a BLM/Fascist operative. They planned it on facebook and twitter. They bragged about it on antisocial media. They were in communication via walkie-talkies all over the building. The arm that fired the gun that executed Ashli Babbitt was wearing a suit, not a uniform.
If anyone here ever read Solzhenitsyn, all of this would be very very familiar.
BTW.... why is it _One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich_ and _The Gulag Archipelago_ are required reading in Russian High Schools but totally unknown in American High Schools?


----------



## GTX63

To this day, I have yet to have read who it was that shot Ashli Babbit. Not the agency, but the actual person who fired their weapon. That seems sort of odd, in this age of publicizing the names, addresses and photos of police officers accused (not convicted) of wrongful shootings and wrongful death.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

GTX63 said:


> To this day, I have yet to have read who it was that shot Ashli Babbit. Not the agency, but the actual person who fired their weapon. That seems sort of odd, in this age of publicizing the names, addresses and photos of police officers accused (not convicted) of wrongful shootings and wrongful death.


Heard that he was being hailed as a hero for shooting an unarmed woman. yet when a criminal is resisting arrest and has a weapon , the police are vilified for shooting by the same people as claiming this one is a hero for shooting an unarmed woman in the neck.


----------



## Danaus29

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Heard that he was being hailed as a hero for shooting an unarmed woman. yet when a criminal is resisting arrest and has a weapon , the police are vilified for shooting by the same people as claiming this one is a hero for shooting an unarmed woman in the neck.


It's all about skin color.


----------



## JJ Grandits

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> I mean no direspect but you have it wrong. The democrat partei is not pooping themselves over January 6th, they see it as a gift that never stops giving. Like the corona, they can use this to what ever they want. All they have to say is "I'm afraid..."


I can definitely see your point.
But in the course of my life I have at times finally got pissed off and confronted a few arrogant, pompous bullies.
Trust me, they poop bricks.


----------



## TripleD

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Heard that he was being hailed as a hero for shooting an unarmed woman. yet when a criminal is resisting arrest and has a weapon , the police are vilified for shooting by the same people as claiming this one is a hero for shooting an unarmed woman in the neck.


Five deaths. One shot, one hit with a fire extinguisher? Two of heart attacks or stroke plus one trampled. Now it's two or three by suicide...


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Heard that he was being hailed as a hero for shooting an unarmed woman. yet when a criminal is resisting arrest and has a weapon , the police are vilified for shooting by the same people as claiming this one is a hero for shooting an unarmed woman in the neck.


At least one member of the bidenharris team is lauded for her papers lauding the physical and mental supeoriority of dark complected individuals. One of her arguements is that the portions of the brain related to intelligence are "dark in color". If I were to say such a thing I would, and rightly so, be called a racist, not to mention that it is comical. Make your own judgment


----------



## todd_xxxx

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> At least one member of the bidenharris team is lauded for her papers lauding the physical and mental supeoriority of dark complected individuals. One of her arguements is that the portions of the brain related to intelligence are "dark in color". If I were to say such a thing I would, and rightly so, be called a racist, not to mention that it is comical. Make your own judgment


Yep, Kristen Clarke.


----------

